# Ice reports



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone have any reports on how the ice is coming along at say Mosquito, Milton or Berlin. I know Berlin will be the last to freeze over good, but just curious........... Cmon good ice!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some close in fishing north end of Mosquito so I'm told. That, and Mog. off Palm Rd.(REDEARS!) is all I've heard about.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been out at Mosquito and OSP. Many people have been fishing at Palm Rd. The ice on the near north side of the causeway is still pretty thin, proceed with caution. Forecast looks really good, won't be long. There are a ton of posts about it under hardwater discussions.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey C.J.Stone ,wheres your avatar? I knew something was missing ---------sonar..........HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Went past mogador on 43 yesterday and the ice was covered with snow with some very big wet spots all over the place. I'm guessing the wet spots are soft water areas?
wont be long with elnino fading away and the polar cold cap shifting this way. Still no sun spots, this could last a while.
later
don m


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone been over it lately? If so, how much open water do you see...a *LOT* or a little and fading fast....?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I've got a friend who lives in Deerfield and said he saw 2 shanties on berlin this past weekend but I don't know where at.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

seen one guy on a bucket at milton today


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

there were a few shanties south of the 224 bridge


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone I am acquainted with fished Berlin last evening til after dark and again at first light today. They only got a couple cigars but what they saw caught brought them back the next morning-eyes!! Sorry I didn't get the location.
Sonar, I don't need no avatar!(Hey ain't that a movie??)
ps-Is that a gay blade you use in yours-don't look like my sonars!!LOL


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will be out there thursday morning with my brother. we should be there at day brake.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any day, someone is gonna post about there being 15-20 people out there....both on buckets, without and in shanties. I'll be there Saturday and possibly Sunday. Keep me updated. By the way, I am referring to Berlin.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

c.j.stone, MAN!!!!!!!!! I've been married for nearly 30 yrs. isn't that dues to pay? GAY BLADE????? You're pretty tough on a guy! And I did wish you a Happy New Year ,,,by the way! What the he[[? Buddy? PEACE!! --------sonar......... p.s. I only use the lures I make,and they ain't gay!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I haven't heard anyone metion a gay blade for many many years, but yes I've heard of them, my brother in law always used to talk about using gay blades.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Buddy was up on tues. he got 30 perch gills and crappie s. end mosquito....random ice jig w/ maggot and waxworm 12 fow.....how thick is that ice now out at mosquito?? wanted to try ice fishing for the 1st time this year....any recomandations on gear etc. not the best of the best but decent.....thanks for any info.....anyone have pics of their ice catches???? thats appreciated...thanks


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats right NO WAKE ,they're still making them [email protected] makes them & you can buy them through Bass Pro Shops , and they work well for perch&crappies + a hungry walleye might hit them too,only problem I seemed to have with them ,is they foul up ,["line snag"] too often, but if you use a drop of super-glue just above your knot and draw the glue up the line ,"fireline or spider wire", it makes the line stiff,& does not seem to tangle up as often, and that always ups your odds of getting a hit,more time in the strike-zone. at least that's my experience with blade bait fishing.And right now is a perfect time be using blade baits,I"m gonna use mine,my home made sonars,not"GayBlades", at Milton tomorrow evening, the ice in some spots is good to go, but not everywhere, yet! Be careful out there! ----------sonar........


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey sonar u goin to clrd thurs.??


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hunts., I'm sorry, clrd??? I'm not following you.Clarify,pls.-------sonar.........


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone plan on going to mogadore thurs? last time out to clrd ice was about 4"........ Anyone know if ice is same,better,worse than last weekend??? Any info would help out.THKS


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

congress lake road side,mogadore lk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

So that's a "homemade"-Sonar? That explains it then! That wasn't a put-down, a gay blade caught the second biggest walleye I ever saw come thru an ice hole-was an 8-9#er I gaffed for a guy in a shanty just north of the 305stump fields at skeeter. Dum ba$$ had a bluegill sized hole and a 10 inch thick fish and couldn't get in up! It popped thru like it was an extrusion!
ps-The biggest one was a 10 #er from NW end of Milton caught by a very good friend of mine(now deceased) many years ago. (He was jigging a real sonar on 4# line with a spin reel taped to a panfish rod!)
pss-A plain barrel swivel about two or three feet up from the blade lures takes out most of the line twist.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya, c.j. I make my own sonars,I put a few of them on OGF "Tackle making", portion of this site last weekend , cell phone camera,kinda blurry, but it gives some vision of what I'm trying to do anyways. but you mention Milton, there are lots of big fish in there, like you said ,wish I would get a little closer to them a bit more often! But I fish with a few fellas that know the lake & reside there, that helps too. Maybe see you out there , let me know if you are going? p.m. me if you want. Vince . hunt4smallies DUH!!!!!!!! My closest lake! I missed clrd.all together! Sorry about that! but no I,m gonna go to Milton Thurs.try for some "eyes". I won't fish Mog. 'till the end of the month for perch. -------sonar........


----------

